
Common payment processing protocols found to be full of flaws - pavornyoh
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/12/common-payment-processing-protocols-found-to-be-full-of-flaws/
======
nspassov
This was posted a few days ago, check here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10800172](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10800172)

